# Feeling really really low!!! After Tube Removal...



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I have a beautiful DD who has just turned 2.  In July 2012, I had my right ovary and fallopion tube removed and since November 2012 of last year we have had 1 failed FET, and 2 failed Fresh ICSI's even though everything was fantastic!!!

Amazing quality embryos and blasts transferred.  We were all really shocked to see BFN's each time.

It prompted me to go and get a scan to find out and Lister advised to have a hysterscopy and endo scratch.  An ultrasound was performed and it was shown that my left fallopian tube was full of toxic fluid which leaks into the Uterus causing failiure to implant due to the toxicity of the fluid.

So last Monday, 9th September I went into hospital for the procedure! Thank god I did because as they opened me up the tube ruptured!  So could of been quite serious as this nasty tube does not give out any symptons at all so you would not know unless it was being investigated..

So to cut a long story short, I have now had both tubes removed, a hysterscopy and endo scratch, ready to embark on my 2 5AA frozen embies to be put back in a few months..

Although I know that I had to have this surgery and that the tubes were non functional anyway, I feel like absolute rubbish!  Constantly crying etc etc.  All I want is another baby, friends of mine have recently fallen pregnant again and it really really hurts!!!  Although I am happy for them..

I am back at work, although I can't concentrate, I think I have come back to quickly.  

:-(

xxx


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

HI 


Sorry you are feeling so low at the moment. I've found surgery has a big effect on my mood and doesn't sound like you've had long off work to recover. Even if you had keyhole surgery it still takes a while to heal inside, as well as all the emotional stress of fertility treatment,  so be kind to yourself.


I had surgery on 29th Aug, 2 cysts on ovaries drained and removal of stage 3/4 Endo. Physically I'm not ready to go back to work yet (still getting some pain etc.) Emotionally I'm all over the place. I have a 2yr 7 month old boy from 1st cycle of IVF and we'll be repeating the process again in a few months. 


For some reason it seems to be more stressful second time around. Guess my feeling is that I don't expect to be so lucky second time but trying to stay positive. 


Must have been a shock to find what they did but hopefully now you've had the surgery and toxins removed you'll have a much better chance with your frosties. Try and take it easy and look after yourself. I really hope your next cycle goes well for you


Caro


----------

